# Fly fishing big island Hawaii



## gusbus1 (Jan 30, 2016)

I will be on the big island for a week in February, Kona area. I'm interested in a day or two of fishing but need local intel. Can anyone recommend a guide?


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry mate ain't much fly fishing on the big island (family bin there since the 1400s)Oahu has some done fish but I am sure if u just call some chapters they will be willing to take u out and try catch some ahi or mahi bomboy llanes is a good one the entire llanes family is fishing crazy or you can just go down to a beach and try casting from south point all the way across to kalualu is all good fishing spots just need 4x4 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

from that pin drop to green sand beach just drive along the cost and see where u think fish are that's what we did but for throw net can get really windy so check the weather before u make the drive you can go jump off the south point cliffs to its a good time hilo sucks kona is to over fished kau is the best place also of u feeling adventurous there's a place called manuka beautiful beach just a long 2 hour 4x4 in lava fields

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

dunno anything about it, but we're gonna need to see some pictures, and not just the fishing...plane ride, fine dining, view from the accommodations, the surfing, the beer, the hookers, scenery, et al...the stuff that make us feel like we went with you, ya know?

surely you can hit the beach for some creeper pics of the local "talent" to make up for all of laguna freak's slackkin'???

please and thank you.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Ish said:


> dunno anything about it, but we're gonna need to see some pictures, and not just the fishing...plane ride, fine dining, view from the accommodations, the surfing, the beer, the hookers, scenery, et al...the stuff that make us feel like we went with you, ya know?
> 
> surely you can hit the beach for some creeper pics of the local "talent" to make up for all of laguna freak's slackkin'???
> 
> please and thank you.


ðŸ˜‚the hookers in the big island are all mahu just take a drive down alii drive and have a look,beer kona brewing co.eat local food poke shake big island grill l&ls surf is big during winter so be careful hanos ,old air port, magic sands beach and the green sand beach kona hotels are alright the real nice ones are out in wikaloa I wouldn't take pics of the "talent" you will get whipped if one guy can't do it then 5 more will jump in not that I ever jumped any tourist when I was a kidðŸ˜ž

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

hookers aren't really my thing, but thanks for the info!

:smile:

what's mahu? skanked out, i'm guessing?


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Ish said:


> hookers aren't really my thing, but thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> what's mahu? skanked out, i'm guessing?


Cross dresser

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

yikes!!!

i'll let sublime know, he's into that.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Ish said:


> dunno anything about it, but we're gonna need to see some pictures, and not just the fishing...plane ride, fine dining, view from the accommodations, the surfing, the beer, the hookers, scenery, et al...the stuff that make us feel like we went with you, ya know?
> 
> surely you can hit the beach for some creeper pics of the local "talent" to make up for all of laguna freak's slackkin'???
> 
> please and thank you.


I know, I know...I'm a slacker from way back in the day...

I tol' yew, sheez offlimitz


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Laguna Freak said:


> I know, I know...I'm a slacker from way back in the day...
> 
> I tol' yew, sheez offlimitz


yaw but u n'er said pictures were...

besides, i married happily, you no gotta worry.

but who dudn't like pictures of the goods?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Ish said:


> yikes!!!
> 
> i'll let sublime know, he's into that.


Do they take PayPal?


----------

